# Repo sync help



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Posting it here to see if somebody who knows what they're doing can help me
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19332-tutorial-so-you-want-to-build-aokpics-for-the-a500/page__view__findpost__p__518289


----------

